# Stuck on Checking for updated



## craigs85 (Sep 9, 2007)

Morning All.

I have a Windows 8.1 Acer Laptop that is stuck on Checking for Updates.

I've left it an hour or so and it still does it.
Task Manager shows the Windows Module Installer Worked hammering the CPU around 50%.

I have tried Method 1 from the Microsoft site, but haven't tried method 2, do you think its worth it?



> Method 1: Run these commands in Command Prompt (Admin).
> 
> a. Press Windows key +X.
> 
> ...


----------



## Vizuliz (May 22, 2015)

Craig, have you tried a cold-Boot..? (Logout, Shutdown, wait 10 minutes while you enjoy a cup of Java's finest, Start).

If that does not work then Method 2 - DISM - is the one that I usually recommend. But..... it does not always work, so have a box of tissues handy...

Viz


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Sometimes the MS servers are extremely busy. Try again in a few hours.


----------

